# Knee Replacement



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody ever get the knee replacement job done? How did it go?
I'm really sick of this bone on bone pain.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Shoe had his done


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I know two guys that had it done, both say the difference is amazing, but the recovery time is brutal.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Anybody ever get the knee replacement job done? How did it go?
> I'm really sick of this bone on bone pain.


Did you try a cortisone injection? I got one three or four (or 5?) years ago and it helped greatly. (I think it was cortisone.) At the time I got it, a piece of my meniscus was catching and locking when I bent my leg, and I was bone-on-bone, as well. Still am. 

On the other hand, there's supposedly a new 'take" that the shots can do more harm than good, but I forget the details. (I'd still get another one for a few more years.)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IMO...the injections are a waste of time & money.

Yes , they do work...sorta...

the first round is pretty good, but then the effects do not last as long and the pain & stiffness come back with a vengeance...

cortisone is ok for 1 maybe 2 injections...

that stuff will PHUK YOU UP ROYALLY!!!!!!

getting knee injections is sorta like putting a blue tarp on a bad roof leak, in november, and hoping you won't have to fool with it until august...

Now as far as knee replacements....:thumbsup:

wife has had both of hers done. One with some sort of reinforced stabilization...

pain was fair for about 3 days, then daily improvement after that.

she had her second one done 5 weeks after the first.

down time was minimal...

incision healed and was tender for a bit.

inside of 10 days she had 90% range of motion back.

occasionally mild stiffness, a slight ache now & then but thats it.

DO NOT HESITATE TO DO IT...

torn cartilage, bone on bone WILL NOT heal itself.

my surgeon told me i will know when it's time for replacements.

when it hinders your daily activities, recreation or you start relying on medication to get thru the day or night....

might have mine done this winter.

GOOD LUCK...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Griz:thumbsup:
I hear you and will take steps to get it done.. The knee Doc says it needs it.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Now the recovery time is not as bad as before, but it depends on what you do, I was told 6 months out of work and really should consider a different line of work. WTF I was 55 when they told me that.

The bigger issue is infections. May start out small, dental infection, cuts splinters etc, but the body just knows to attack any foreign object and many times the replaced knee gets infected.

I was also told that you can no longer kneel down for more than 10 minutes, i don't know if thats any longer true

I have needed a new knee for 7 years now and I don't see it in my future, tried all of the injections none work. I don't know anyone who has had a knee replacement that does actual physical work as a job.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rrk said:


> Now the recovery time is not as bad as before, but it depends on what you do, I was told 6 months out of work and really should consider a different line of work. WTF I was 55 when they told me that.
> 
> *Recovery time is extremely dependent on the individual's mental attitude and diligence in doing the physical therapy, most if not all can be done at home.
> 
> ...


*I know of several guys who had knee replacements and still work for a living. Mental attitude, PT and your surgeon's protocols are extremely important on how your surgery turns out.*


I have never run across anyone who regretted getting them done.

Good Luck.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

griz said:


> *I know of several guys who had knee replacements and still work for a living. Mental attitude, PT and your surgeon's protocols are extremely important on how your surgery turns out.*
> 
> 
> I have never run across anyone who regretted getting them done.
> ...


I know lots who had them done but just because infection is out of your control does not make the problem go away, Big Shoe had to have his done again due to infection. 

Kneeling puts stress on the bone where the full knee replacement is attached to the lower leg, causing stress fractures. For the work I do I was told 6 months no work, my friend is a chemical engineer he took 2 months off


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a torn labrum in my shoulder found by an MRI. Got a steroid shot about 4 years ago haven't had pain since. Needless to say, I never scheduled the surgery they wanted me to have.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have gotten many steroid shots and they don't do much anymore.
The next shots will be some gel stuff?? It needs to be fixed.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

It's probably too late, but I know a few guys that swear by peptides for repairing banged up joints and tendons.


Technically illegal for human use....but you can get them for your race horses. No different than testosterone I guess, it's just a compound that your body makes a lot more of when you are young, and as production slows, your injuries stack up faster.


BPC-157 and TB-500. The former is site specific, you inject near the injury, the latter is supposed to be systemic, it heals the body as a whole.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Anybody ever get the knee replacement job done? How did it go?
> I'm really sick of this bone on bone pain.


I know a few guys did it and they love it and enjoy life in a much better way.
One of the guys he was an older gentleman he was my kitchen salesman, his knees got so bad he could hardly walk up a few steps. 
I couldn't believe when he returned back to work after it was done and after the recovery, I couldn't keep up with him going up a flight of steps and I was 30 years younger at the time :laughing:

Today its a new ball game, new technology, and much quicker recovery time (depending on the person of course).

If you decide to go for it Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The only advice I can offer is....exercise the leg before the surgery (start now).
Even with meniscus repair (mine), getting the muscles in shape is directly related to recovery time. I didn't take the advice and paid for it. Quite a few people I know who got new knees have said the same thing...those that exercised were much better off than those who didn't.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have gotten many steroid shots and they don't do much anymore.
> The next shots will be some gel stuff?? It needs to be fixed.


The gel shots are pretty cool, I've had a bunch. You can feel your knee spreading apart as the gel goes in, some of them are fairly thin and you dont feel it. 

One of them came out of what looked like a mini caulking gun with a 4" needle, Dr. went deep in the knee but did not really hurt, just lots of pressure. Was supposed to last 6 months, lasted 1 month


If you do have it replaced post surgery exercise is super important, breaking up scar tissue if you don't is very painful


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

There's a technique used in the military sometimes. From what I'm told, it's some kind of setting plastic and cartilage matrix that's injected, lightly shaped by hand, and is good to go in an hour or two. Good for multiple years if you're active, but you can tear it just like cartilage tears.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

hdavis said:


> There's a technique used in the military sometimes. From what I'm told, it's some kind of setting plastic and cartilage matrix that's injected, lightly shaped by hand, and is good to go in an hour or two. Good for multiple years if you're active, but you can tear it just like cartilage tears.


What I'm looking at is they take and mill down the ends of both top and bottom bone and glue and dowel in a new end to both bones. I looked at a video on it,, it was harsh to look at.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How old are you Randy?

Mine will need done in the next couple years also. I had Meniscus repair and microfracture about 5 years ago. The surgeon told me I was probably 10 years out for replacement on both knees. I got steroids injected about 18 months ago, and that helped, so I will likely go with that again soon just to get by. I am 53.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Warren said:


> How old are you Randy?
> 
> Mine will need done in the next couple years also. I had Meniscus repair and microfracture about 5 years ago. The surgeon told me I was probably 10 years out for replacement on both knees. I got steroids injected about 18 months ago, and that helped, so I will likely go with that again soon just to get by. I am 53.


I had my Meniscus repaired also,, I got about 5 years on you,, I try not to think about it:surrender:,,


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What I'm looking at is they take and mill down the ends of both top and bottom bone and glue and dowel in a new end to both bones. I looked at a video on it,, it was harsh to look at.


I did a job for an ortho, and how he described his work reaffirmed to me that I couldn't be a Dr.

"We just put all the parts backtogether so they look good, then glue and tape them up and close the hole"


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I had my Meniscus repaired also,, I got about 5 years on you,, I try not to think about it:surrender:,,


So, it looks like my surgeon might be right. Five years for me, so start the clock. My repaired knee has started making clicking sounds, but not a lot of pain, more like just discomfort from time to time. I am in the process of losing a few pounds, so hopefully that helps as well. 

I think you should start looking into it. Sounds like it is pretty much inevitable. Do your research on the doctors. Might have to rethink your work strategy as well. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What I'm looking at is they take and mill down the ends of both top and bottom bone and glue and dowel in a new end to both bones. I looked at a video on it,, it was harsh to look at.


Yes and the operation my daughter sat in on they used a Makita cordless drill in a bag to drill the dowel holes. They are not gentle when installing it either, lots of pushing and pulling and a box of parts nearby to make sure the part fits perfectly and at the correct angle

Right up your alley


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> There's a technique used in the military sometimes. From what I'm told, it's some kind of setting plastic and cartilage matrix that's injected, lightly shaped by hand, and is good to go in an hour or two. Good for multiple years if you're active, but you can tear it just like cartilage tears.


Yep and if you have arthritis they will not give it to you because you will tear that up quickly.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Warren said:


> So, it looks like my surgeon might be right. Five years for me, so start the clock. My repaired knee has started making clicking sounds, but not a lot of pain, more like just discomfort from time to time. I am in the process of losing a few pounds, so hopefully that helps as well.
> 
> I think you should start looking into it. Sounds like it is pretty much inevitable. Do your research on the doctors. Might have to rethink your work strategy as well. Good luck and keep us informed.


I see a group of Drs. in the Hale Pawa`a building. https://oahawaii.com/our-team/
Darryl M. Kan M.D. Has worked in my shoulder and he works on all the UH football players
Daniel I. Singer M.D. has put my hand back together and is considered the best hand surgeon in Hawaii
I am seeing ANDREW B. RICHARDSON M.D for the knee. 
This whole group of ortho Drs. are all very good.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you will get the best results from ortho surgeons who are sports doctors...

they just think & do things different than normal docs...

many won't take you on if you do not have the right mental attitude.

on one of my knee surgeries doc asked me how long i expected to be off.

told him, well surgery is today, wednesday, i'll recover through the weekend and go back to work on monday...:whistling

he called my wife monday morning about 10 and asked how i was doing.

she said one of his guys picked him up at 6 and he went to work...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

No worst pain than bone on bone! Research your doctors track records. Look for recommendations from friends. 

I no longer do demo and remodels. No more sheets of drywall. Ladder work to a minimum. No more carrying heavy items. Carts and hand trucks are your friend. 

I can pick and choose easy light duty jobs. I have plenty. 

I have zero pain in my knee now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> No worst pain than bone on bone! Research your doctors track records. Look for recommendations from friends.
> 
> I no longer do demo and remodels. No more sheets of drywall. Ladder work to a minimum. No more carrying heavy items. Carts and hand trucks are your friend.
> 
> ...


Do you take medicine to prevent infection, I know you had issues when your knee was first done?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

rrk said:


> Do you take medicine to prevent infection, I know you had issues when your knee was first done?



First knee replacement had to come out after one year due to infection. 
New doctor, revision specialist. New knee. Only have slight pain in lower leg when I over do it. It’s from the spike they bored down into my bone. 

I only pre medicate prior to dental work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob's Building (Jan 1, 2017)

My cousin was in a very bad car accident 34 yrs ago. Had a knee replaced and now she gets a new one every 10 yrs. she walks with a cane now and is in much pain.
I have had knee problems for 10 plus yrs now and my doctor told me i am great candidate for a replacement. Not looking forward to it if i will need 1 every 10 yrs and the pain and discomfort and the not working my regular job. just saying


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Bob's Building said:


> My cousin was in a very bad car accident 34 yrs ago. Had a knee replaced and now she gets a new one every 10 yrs. she walks with a cane now and is in much pain.
> I have had knee problems for 10 plus yrs now and my doctor told me i am great candidate for a replacement. Not looking forward to it if i will need 1 every 10 yrs and the pain and discomfort and the not working my regular job. just saying


Years ago they lasted 10 years and you can only get 2 because the bone gets cut and the pin could only go in a certain section of the bone. She is on her 4th one?

There are drastic improvements in the materials used now that just a few years ago, 34 years would be a night and day difference.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rrk said:


> Years ago they lasted 10 years and you can only get 2 because the bone gets cut and the pin could only go in a certain section of the bone. She is on her 4th one?
> 
> There are drastic improvements in the materials used now that just a few years ago, 34 years would be a night and day difference.


surgeon tells me they have rebuild kits for the replacements today.

the hardware & the procedures are way different today, even from 10 years ago.

my wife's surgeries were just under 4 hours and that includes check-in, pre-op stuff, surgery, waking up, walking 300 feet and going home.

in perspective, 1970, i spent 5 days in the hospital for cartilage surgery, had a full cast for 6 weeks...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

griz said:


> surgeon tells me they have rebuild kits for the replacements today.
> 
> the hardware & the procedures are way different today, even from 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



My first cartilage surgery was 83. It was Hell!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> My first cartilage surgery was 83. It was Hell!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine was 1980, in addition to cartilage remove they had to scrape the back of my kneecap. That was terrible, 3 days in the hospital, on crutches for weeks. I have had 2 more since then.

When you were tested back then they used to inject fluid in your knee to blow it up, to twice the size of normal. The pressure was unreal, and then they say to go home and the fluid will dissipate. Took a week. That test was worse than what surgery is now.


----------



## jesonm (Apr 10, 2021)

Really so measurable after knee replacement life.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I know someone who had knee replacement done 3 weeks ago, she could could hear them pounding the replacement knee in place with a hammer which she said sounded like a ball peen hammer. Told the Dr. about it at first checkup, told her she was incorrect it was a mallet and she was not supposed to hear that and laughed.


----------



## JohnPop (Apr 28, 2021)

A friend of mine recently underwent knee replacement surgery. He played football, and because he fell hard on him, he just broke it. After the operation, he told me that it was unbearable pain. Who is not in the subject of what a wheel joint is, here is a site for acquaintance - Knee replacement - Wikipedia


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well here it is over a year later and what ever was holding my knee together has fallen apart. It fell apart on Friday. I have to get to CVC and get some crutches and call the ortho Dr. on Monday. I've been working everyday up till last Wednesday, don't know when I'll return now?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Relative had one done in August, 2nd done this month, 1st went great 2nd not as great but not terrible. Has desk job so 3 months off, if on his feet 5-6 months, no kneeling more than 10 min 1 year later. I was told I would need different career which is not happening at my age.

I wear Ossur Unloader Knee braces as needed, night and day difference in walking


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well here it is over a year later and what ever was holding my knee together has fallen apart. It fell apart on Friday. I have to get to CVC and get some crutches and call the ortho Dr. on Monday. I've been working everyday up till last Wednesday, don't know when I'll return now?


I was talking to an electrician earlier this year who had undergone knee replacement. He was about 8 weeks into hi recovery, but was doing some site supervision. I asked him about how/when he decided to get his done. "You will just know" was his response. Sounds like this is that moment for you Randy. Keep us informed. Good info to share for the rest of us.


----------

